# Ninja verlässt Twitch und wechselt exklusiv zu Microsofts Mixer



## Icetii (2. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ninja verlässt Twitch und wechselt exklusiv zu Microsofts Mixer* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ninja verlässt Twitch und wechselt exklusiv zu Microsofts Mixer*


----------



## woerli (2. August 2019)

Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass ein Microsoft-Exclusiv-Deal zum Karriereeinbruch eines "Branchenprimus" führt..... stimmts, Nokia!?


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2019)

woerli schrieb:


> Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass ein Microsoft-Exclusiv-Deal zum Karriereeinbruch eines "Branchenprimus" führt..... stimmts, Nokia!?



nokias mobilfunksparte war schon vorher am arsch, auch wenn damals die verkaufszahlen der nokia-dumbphones noch gestimmt haben mögen.


----------



## Schalkmund (2. August 2019)

Tja, das wars dann wohl mit seiner Karriere. Wenn die Geschichte der Menschheit uns eines gelehrt hat, dann dass Nutzer ungern ihre Plattform wechseln.


----------



## MaxHacks (2. August 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Tja, das wars dann wohl mit seiner Karriere. Wenn die Geschichte der Menschheit uns eines gelehrt hat, dann dass Nutzer ungern ihre Plattform wechseln.



er hat wahrscheinlich bei dem deal mehr verdient als wir beide in den nächsten 4 Leben zusammen! Wieso sollte ihn da noch die Karriere interessieren! so einen deal macht man ausschließlich wegen der Kohle

und wieso müssen sich die ganzen leute immer über das tun anderer Menschen aufregen?

Wenn mir jemand ein Angebot über Millionen € auf den tisch legen würde nur damit ich die Plattform Wechsel würde ich auch nicht "nein" sagen. kann ihm doch egal sein wo die ganzen rage kiddies zugucken Hauptsache die kohle stimmt.

immer dieses heuchlerische Getue! sowas finde ich armselig


----------



## Leuenzahn (2. August 2019)

Ja, Microsoft wird das Epic der Streamingdienste.



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Tja, das wars dann wohl mit seiner Karriere. Wenn die Geschichte der Menschheit uns eines gelehrt hat, dann dass Nutzer ungern ihre Plattform wechseln.



Tja, da wird er wohl soviel Handgeld bekommen haben, daß der auf seine "Karriere", bezeichnend für den Stand der derzeitigen Gesellschaft, daß da schon dieses Wort verwendet wird, einen fetten Haufen *shized*.

Ich hätte das genauso gemacht.


----------



## Schalkmund (2. August 2019)

MaxHacks schrieb:


> er hat wahrscheinlich bei dem deal mehr verdient als wir beide in den nächsten 4 Leben zusammen!


Das dürfte er wohl auch so schon bei über 500.000$ pro Monat


----------



## Leuenzahn (2. August 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Das dürfte er wohl auch so schon bei über 500.000$ pro Monat



Dir ist schon klar, daß solche "Influencer" bei großen Werbefirmen bzw. wie hier in Deutschland zu sehen, bei Werbekonzernen, unter Vertrag sind? Und das was diesen Influencern angeblich zugeschrieben wird, nicht alles bei diesen landet?  

Das Produkt Influcener, früher war Influenza einfach ein Produkt eines kranken Leibes und hieß Grippe, muß auch betreut und beworben, sprich verwaltet werden, das bringt eben teilweise horende Kosten mit sich. Von den Depperle, welche der jeweiligen kleinen Wurst immer um den Bart streichen müßen, bis zum Konzernleiter, dem Sieihhohh, welcher ordentlich in die Karibik fahren will, eben auf auf Teilkosten des Influencers, zudem hat die große Werbefirma bzw. der Werbekonzern noch Teilhaber, welche ihre Freudenmädchen oder Lustknaben bezahlen müßen, eine böse Welt, für groß und klein.


----------



## Batze (2. August 2019)

Hätte wohl jeder von uns in dieser Situation auch so gemacht. Also ausgesorgt hat er wohl schon lange. Jetzt also nochmal ein paar Milliönchen mitnehmen, warum auch nicht.


----------



## Schalkmund (2. August 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, daß solche "Influencer" bei großen Werbefirmen bzw. wie hier in Deutschland zu sehen, bei Werbekonzernen, unter Vertrag sind? Und das was diesen Influencern angeblich zugeschrieben wird, nicht alles bei diesen landet?


Ich wüsste jetzt nicht warum der seine Einnahmen die zum größten Teil aus Amazon Prime/Twitch Abo-Spenden stammen an irgendwelche Werbekonzere abdrücken sollte?



Batze schrieb:


> Hätte wohl jeder von uns in dieser Situation auch so gemacht. Also ausgesorgt hat er wohl schon lange. Jetzt also nochmal ein paar Milliönchen mitnehmen, warum auch nicht.


Wär natürlich interessant zu wissen, was er für den Deal bekommen hat. Mit seinen monatlichen Einnahmen durch Spenden dürften es ja rapide bergab gehen, wenn ihm nur ein Bruchteil der Twitch-Zuschauer auf die neue Plattform folgt.


----------



## Wynn (2. August 2019)

Wenn Ninja zu Mixer wechselt - frage ich mich:

Will it Blend ? https://www.youtube.com/user/Blendtec/


----------



## Athrun (2. August 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jetzt nicht warum der seine Einnahmen die zum größten Teil aus Amazon Prime/Twitch Abo-Spenden stammen an irgendwelche Werbekonzere abdrücken sollte?
> 
> 
> Wär natürlich interessant zu wissen, was er für den Deal bekommen hat. Mit seinen monatlichen Einnahmen durch Spenden dürften es ja rapide bergab gehen, wenn ihm nur ein Bruchteil der Twitch-Zuschauer auf die neue Plattform folgt.



Also, ich hab gehört, das Ninja wohl 100 Mio $ für diesen Deal kassiert hat. Das ist natürlich nur Hörensagen und ich bezweifel das eine der beiden Parteien das öffentlich macht. Lt. Zahlen hat Ninja auf Mixer schon über 100000 Follower und wer weiß wie viele noch folgen. Vielleicht folgen ja auch noch andere Twitch-Größen wie DrDisrespect. Dann wird Twitch langsam wirklich zu ner Art Softcore Cam Girl Seite wo Spiele nur noch ne Randerscheinung sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. August 2019)

Ich benutze Mixer momentan eigentlich lieber als Twitch, wirkt irgendwie ruhiger und gemütlicher da und nicht so chaotisch und sensationsgierig wie auf Twitch überall.


----------



## gabr1eL44 (2. August 2019)

Zuerst dachte... Was für ein Unsinn!? Dann merkte ich allerdings, dass ich zum ersten Mal überhaupt von Mixer gehört habe und die gibt es schon seit 2016^^? Da kann ich Microsoft verstehen .


----------



## dohderbert (2. August 2019)

höre zum ersten mal Mixer, hat sich schon mal gelohnt für MS


----------



## Shalica (2. August 2019)

Seit wann ist mein Küchengerät eine Streaming Plattform  
Noch nie von gehört. Da muss MS ja ordentlich was gezahlt haben.


----------



## Y0SHi (2. August 2019)

dann werden die 14 mio follower halt zu einem anderen fortnite twitch streamer übergehen.


----------



## Chroom (2. August 2019)

Huch? Wer ist das? Ich bin wohl zu alt für den S...…. .


----------



## Batze (2. August 2019)

woerli schrieb:


> Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass ein Microsoft-Exclusiv-Deal zum Karriereeinbruch eines "Branchenprimus" führt..... stimmts, Nokia!?



Die Nokia Smartphones samt dem OS von MS gehören in der jeweiligen Preisklasse immer noch zum besten was es überhaupt gibt. Leider hat es mit dem Shop/Apps nicht ganz so geklappt weil es eben fast total ignoriert worden ist. Für einen dritten außerhalb von Apple und Android war dann wohl kein Platz mehr und für die Jugend war es wohl nicht Cool genug mit einem Handy von MS rumzulaufen, das war der Genickbruch. Sehr sehr Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Headbanger79 (2. August 2019)

Wusste nicht mal, dass dieser Mixer-Dienst überhaupt existiert  Naja, wenn Ninja es richtig gemacht hat, hat er so oder so finanziell ausgesorgt, ich gönns ihm.


----------



## Leuenzahn (2. August 2019)

dohderbert schrieb:


> höre zum ersten mal Mixer, hat sich schon mal gelohnt für MS



Geht mir auch so!  Saugeil, das hätte ich auch so schreiben können.


----------



## stevem (2. August 2019)

Und in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen ....


----------



## Batze (2. August 2019)

stevem schrieb:


> Und in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen ....



Ein Korn in der Wüste könnte ein ganzes Gebilde zum Umfallen bringen.

MS wird nicht bei den einem bleiben, das war erstmal der Aufhänger. Da haben sie erstmal etwas wo die ganze Plattform bekannt wird, siehe hier.
Der Typ wird genug mitnehmen um das erstmal publik zu machen, und dann sieht man weiter. Andere Top streamer werden folgen.
Wenn es schief geht, man was jucken MS die paar Millionen? Nichts. Haben sie Erfolg und die Leute kommen so langsam rüber auf ihre Plattform, scheffeln sie Milliarden.
Ich denke das ist der Gedanke, in meinen Augen eine recht gute strategische Entscheidung von jemanden der da mal kurz Ahnung hatte. Da war also mal ein Typ am Handeln der den Markt gesehen hat und noch nicht ganz zu spät reagiert hat. Eventuell hat MS ja mal einen Jungspunt eingestellt, mit frischen Ideen und der etwas weiter denkt.


----------



## 1xok (2. August 2019)

Also ich streame simultan nach Twitch und nach Youtube. NGINX machts möglich. Von Mixer höre ich heute das erste mal. Wusste nicht, dass MS da aktiv ist. Insofern reife Leistung. Ninja hab ich allerdings noch nie gesehen und werde es jetzt wohl auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Y0SHi (2. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Die Nokia Smartphones samt dem OS von MS gehören in der jeweiligen Preisklasse immer noch zum besten was es überhaupt gibt. .



windows mobile kann es nicht mit android und ios aufnehmen, da windows mobile schlichtweg schon von der bedienung her müll ist/war.
weiters vermisst kein mensch irgendwelche nokia smart phones. bei android gibt es tausende smart phones in allen preisklassen zur auswahl.
microsoft hat es noch nicht mal geschafft ihren bescheuerten windows 10 store durchzusetzen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. August 2019)

Wundert mich, dass so viele noch nie von Mixer gehört haben.
Wenn man in der vergangenen Jahren auch nur annähernd irgendwelche Streams, Veranstaltungen etc. von Microsoft bezüglich Xbox, E3 usw. verfolgt hat, wurde einem das ja schon förmlich durch permanente Erwähnung oder Einblendung auf die Nase gebunden.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (2. August 2019)

Da muss ich mich anschließen. Mixer? Damit macht meine Freundin Kucken....


----------



## Headbanger79 (2. August 2019)

Naja, er streamt seit 19 Uhr, hat im Moment über 80.000 Live-Zuschauer und sein Stream wurde schon 1,2 Mio mal aufgerufen. Wenn es in der Richtung bleibt, hats ihm nicht geschadet


----------



## Haehnchen81 (2. August 2019)

Also sorry, wer dauernd Twitch und co guckt, aber Mixer nicht kennt, wie soll man so wen ernst nehmen? Nur weil man nen totalen Tunnelblick hat und rechts und links nichts sehen kann, sind andere Dinge deshalb nicht weniger gut, interessant oder dergleichen...

Wer regelmäßig Streams schaut der sollte sich mal ernsthaft mit Mixer beschäftigen... keine ahnung wieso einige "nur" Twitch nutzen wenn man gerne Streams schaut... als ob Twitch da jetzt der heilige Gral wäre... 

Ich persönliche gucke vllt eine Stunde pro Woche nen Stream, und keine Sekunde Fortnite oder diesen Ninja typ da. Sondern andere Dinge... von der einen Stunde läuft aber schonmal gut die Hälfte auf Mixer. Und Twitch nervt mich zunehmend immer mehr. Wird immer mehr zugeballert und unübersichtlicher und die Klientel ist nur noch voller Kiddies so das der Chat eh unerträglich ist. Mixer ist für mich schon deutlich mehr als nur ne Alternative geworden... 

Wenn man da solchne Exklusiv Deals macht werden wohl recht viele diesen Streamern folgen... und innerhalb kürzester Zeit, quasi Minuten, hat der Ninja Knilch wie man hier lesen kann schon wieder Millionen folgende auf Mixer gefunden... wird wohl kein Fehler für ihn sein der Deal.

Ob das für meine Begriffe dann auf dauer gut oder schlecht sein wird für Mixer bleibt abzuwarten... finds halt gerade gut das die ganzen Zocker-kiddys auf Twitch sind und man bei Mixer ne etwas "ruhigere" Klientel sieht und hat. 
Aber Mixer ist gut, kein deut schlechter als Twitch (wie ich finde sogar in vielen Punkten besser) und es gibt keinerlei Argumente dafür warum Twitch "das einzig wahre" sein soll...


----------



## Schalkmund (2. August 2019)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Naja, er streamt seit 19 Uhr, hat im Moment über 80.000 Live-Zuschauer und sein Stream wurde schon 1,2 Mio mal aufgerufen. Wenn es in der Richtung bleibt, hats ihm nicht geschadet


Das ist hat die Frage ob da nur heute so viele reinschauen, weils ein Novum ist und weil sie im Moment kostenlos bei Ninja subben können. Zumindest ist es erstmal ein kurzfristiger Erfolg für MS, so viele Viewer wie heute hat die Plattform wohl noch nie gehabt. Vor Ninjas Stream gammelte die Mixer-Viewer-Zahl für Fortnite bei lächerlichen 9K herum, wenn man weiß wie hoch die Zahlen normalerweise bei Twitch sind.


----------



## Enisra (2. August 2019)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Also sorry, wer dauernd Twitch und co guckt, aber Mixer nicht kennt, wie soll man so wen ernst nehmen? Nur weil man nen totalen Tunnelblick hat und rechts und links nichts sehen kann, sind andere Dinge deshalb nicht weniger gut, interessant oder dergleichen...



ich glaube eher dass jemand, der Mixer nicht kennt eher garkeine Streams schaut, sondern eher Fußball und fragen sich warum man andere beim spielen zuschaut ...

Allerdings ist Mixer zum einem nicht so ganz dicke auf dem Deutschen Markt und zum anderen sollte man das Gesamtpacket nicht, warum sind wohl immer noch viele bei YT oder anderen Plattformen obwohl andere Plattformen besser oder gleich gut sind?
Das Gesamtpaket stimmt halt mit den Leuten die jetzt da sind und kann man bei Mixer auch nichts anderes als Gaming streamen, anders als bei Twitch


----------



## Celerex (3. August 2019)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> ... keine ahnung wieso einige "nur" Twitch nutzen wenn man gerne Streams schaut... als ob Twitch da jetzt der heilige Gral wäre...



Weil meine Lieblingsstreamer nicht auf Mixer streamen? Vielleicht?



> Und Twitch nervt mich zunehmend immer mehr. Wird immer mehr zugeballert und unübersichtlicher und die Klientel ist nur noch voller Kiddies so das der Chat eh unerträglich ist.



Twitch.tv kann aber nichts dafür, dass die Benutzer unfähig sind, ihre Seite/Funktionen zu benutzen. Und die "Kiddies" werden sich auf Mixer über kurz oder lange (eher kurz) nicht vermeiden lassen. 



> Wenn man da solchne Exklusiv Deals macht werden wohl recht viele diesen Streamern folgen... und innerhalb kürzester Zeit, quasi Minuten, hat der Ninja Knilch wie man hier lesen kann schon wieder Millionen folgende auf Mixer gefunden... wird wohl kein Fehler für ihn sein der Deal.



Der Deal an und für sich ist gut für die Streaming Community. Twitch bewegt sich bereit sehr lange in ihrer"comfort zone", also eine Art Monopolstellung. Es schadet absolut nicht, wenn hier ein weiterer ernstzunehmender Konkurrent Switch dazu dazu animiert, sich nicht auf irgendwelchen Lorbeeren auszuruhen. Dass ein Großteil der großen Streamer so bald zu Mixer folgt, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. Einem Ninja ging es mMn immer ausschließlich um Aufmerksamkeit und Geld und da ist es für mich absolut nachvollziehbar, dass er einen solchen Deal auch annimmt. Aber so wie ich Größen wie Cohh, Lirik oder Bahroo persönlich einschätze, werden sie sich allein durch Geld nicht kaufen lassen. Alles andere würde mich sehr überraschen. 



> ... und es gibt keinerlei Argumente dafür warum Twitch "das einzig wahre" sein soll...



Das einzig Wahre bestimmt nicht, aber wenn die mMn besten Conten Creator eben nur auf dieser Plattform unterwegs sind, dann habe ich keinen Grund zu wechseln.


----------



## Batze (3. August 2019)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> windows mobile kann es nicht mit android und ios aufnehmen, da windows mobile schlichtweg schon von der bedienung her müll ist/war.


Wie immer eben Ansichtssache. 
Aber mal ganz ehrlich, sowas wie Android betitelst du nicht ernsthaft als Bedienungs Freundlich?


----------



## Batze (3. August 2019)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Naja, er streamt seit 19 Uhr, hat im Moment über 80.000 Live-Zuschauer und sein Stream wurde schon 1,2 Mio mal aufgerufen. Wenn es in der Richtung bleibt, hats ihm nicht geschadet



Und MS hat dann genau das richtige gemacht.


----------



## 1xok (3. August 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass so viele noch nie von Mixer gehört haben.
> Wenn man in der vergangenen Jahren auch nur annähernd irgendwelche Streams, Veranstaltungen etc. von Microsoft bezüglich Xbox, E3 usw. verfolgt hat, wurde einem das ja schon förmlich durch permanente Erwähnung oder Einblendung auf die Nase gebunden.



Ganz ehrlich, wer schaut außer euch MS-Werbeveranstaltungen? Da müsste mir schon jemand Geld dafür bezahlen. 

Deshalb lese ich u.a. PC-Games, um auch da auf dem Laufendem zu bleiben und mir nicht tagelang sinnlose Reklame anschauen zu müssen. Über das, was wichtig ist, berichtet ihr ja. Aber von Mixer habt ihr einfach wenig geschrieben. Ist das irgendwie relevant?  Wir haben Twitch, wir haben YouTube. Und jetzt haben wir auch "Mixer"? 

Sieht für mich nach nem Rohrkrepierer wie der Epic-Store aus. So viele Milliarden wie sie da reinpumpen müssten um das Ding ans Fliegen zu bringen hat auch MS nicht bzw. will sie nicht in diese eine Nische investieren.


----------



## Batze (3. August 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wer schaut außer euch MS-Werbeveranstaltungen? Da müsste mir schon jemand Geld dafür bezahlen.
> 
> Deshalb lese ich u.a. PC-Games, um auch da auf dem Laufendem zu bleiben und mir nicht tagelang sinnlose Reklame anschauen zu müssen. Über das, was wichtig ist, berichtet ihr ja. Aber von Mixer habt ihr einfach wenig geschrieben. Ist das irgendwie relevant?  Wir haben Twitch, wir haben YouTube. Und jetzt haben wir auch "Mixer"?
> 
> Sieht für mich nach nem Rohrkrepierer wie der Epic-Store aus. So viele Milliarden wie sie da reinpumpen müssten um das Ding ans Fliegen zu bringen hat auch MS nicht bzw. will sie nicht in diese eine Nische investieren.



Wenn Valve/Steam nicht nebenbei ein wenig Linux unterstützung hätte wäre eben diese Plattform für dich eben auch gar nicht relevant, gar nicht vorhanden. Also tue bitte nicht immer so Überheblich gegenüber anderen Plattformen.


----------



## Batze (3. August 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass so viele noch nie von Mixer gehört haben.
> Wenn man in der vergangenen Jahren auch nur annähernd irgendwelche Streams, Veranstaltungen etc. von Microsoft bezüglich Xbox, E3 usw. verfolgt hat, wurde einem das ja schon förmlich durch permanente Erwähnung oder Einblendung auf die Nase gebunden.



Hast zwar einen Like von mir bekommen, aber wieso berichtet ihr denn davon nicht mal? Also ganz ehrlich, hier auf PCG habe ich davon von euch noch nie etwas gehört.
Du kannst also nicht rüberkommen mit Wunder, und selbst hier hört man Nix von. Ändert das dann doch dann bitte mal selbst. 
Oder müssen auch da erstmal gewisse Gelder fließen wie jetzt bei der abwerbung von dem Streamer?


----------



## 1xok (3. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn Valve/Steam nicht nebenbei ein wenig Linux unterstützung hätte wäre eben diese Plattform für dich eben auch gar nicht relevant, gar nicht vorhanden. Also tue bitte nicht immer so Überheblich gegenüber anderen Plattformen.



Na ja, überheblich gegenüber Microsoft? Da trete ich jetzt wohl nicht gerade den Underdog. Amazon und Google haben das Streaming- und Video-Geschäft auch nicht erfunden, sondern sich auch nur eingekauft (Twitch/YouTube). 

Aber MS bringt es fertig sich jetzt auch noch extrem spät einzukaufen. Finde das nicht so sexy und es funktioniert halt meistens auch nicht. Siehe Nokia.  

Und würde Valve nicht so stark Linux pushen, würde ich halt mehr Minecraft spielen. Dank Microsoft.


----------



## Batze (3. August 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Und würde Valve nicht so stark Linux pushen, würde ich halt mehr Minecraft spielen. Dank Microsoft.


Bald kannst du dann nur noch Minecraft spielen. Von Valve/Steam kommt ja nicht wirklich mehr viel. hehehehe.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Oder müssen auch da erstmal gewisse Gelder fließen wie jetzt bei der abwerbung von dem Streamer?



Was für Gelder?


----------



## Schalkmund (3. August 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nach nem Rohrkrepierer wie der Epic-Store aus.


Gibts denn schon Geschäftszahlen vom Epic-Store, dass man das von einem Rohrkrepierer sprechen kann? Ich mein das Teil ist Dank Fortnite doch auf Millionen von Computern minderjähriger Spieler verbreitet. Vielleicht sind wir ja die letzten Dinosaurier die noch auf Steam setzen und die zukünftige Jugend wird sagen:"_Steam? War das nicht dieser ranzige Store ohne AAA-Spiele wo die alten Leute früher ihre Spiele gekauft haben. Nicht mal monatliche Geschenke gab es da. Heute kauft ja jeder nur noch im Epic-Store._"


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. August 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Gibts denn schon Geschäftszahlen vom Epic-Store, dass man das von einem Rohrkrepierer sprechen kann?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Vor allem die Summen für Exklusivdeals einbezogen.


----------



## 1xok (3. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Bald kannst du dann nur noch Minecraft spielen. Von Valve/Steam kommt ja nicht wirklich mehr viel. hehehehe.



Doch sehr viel. Valve ist momentan sehr aktiv im Linux-Umfeld. Nur ein Beispiel von vielen:

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...n-Linux-Desktop-in-VR-Umgebungen-4487282.html

Erst am Donnerstag ist die neue Proton-Version erschienen. Und mit Valves eigenem Shader-Compiler für Linux, laufen die ersten Spiele über DXVK schneller als unter Windows. I.d.R. natürlich (noch) nicht. Aber es geht enorm voran.


----------



## Batze (3. August 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Doch sehr viel. Valve ist momentan sehr aktiv im Linux-Umfeld. Nur ein Beispiel von vielen:
> 
> https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...n-Linux-Desktop-in-VR-Umgebungen-4487282.html
> 
> Erst am Donnerstag ist die neue Proton-Version erschienen. Und mit Valves eigenem Shader-Compiler für Linux, laufen die ersten Spiele über DXVK schneller als unter Windows. I.d.R. natürlich (noch) nicht. Aber es geht enorm voran.



Joa, soll sich Valve dann um  die 1-2% Linux Spieler kümmern die es Weltweit so gibt, den Rest, also die 98% übernehmen dann andere. Soll mir recht sein.


----------



## solidus246 (3. August 2019)

Hier ist so viel Neid vertreten... wundervoll zu beobachten.


----------



## 1xok (3. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Joa, soll sich Valve dann um  die 1-2% Linux Spieler kümmern die es Weltweit so gibt, den Rest, also die 98% übernehmen dann andere. Soll mir recht sein.



Ich denke, da stecken auch noch andere Überlegungen und Ziele dahinter und nicht nur die - in der Tat - recht überschaubare Gruppe der Linux-Nutzer. 

Davon abgesehen gehört Linux allen und kann von jedem genutzt werden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. August 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen gehört Linux allen und kann von jedem genutzt werden.


 Leider kommt gerade aus den Linux Lager immer wieder eine Art Hochnäsiger "Elite" Kontext gegenüber MS Benutzer.
Das fängt mit M$ an und zieht sich dann weiter durch.
Klar, sind nur wenige aber produktiv ist das halt nicht, dazu kommt mitlerweile ein Wust aus Distros wo ein potenzieller Neuling schnell die Segel streicht.

Ich und nen Kumpel von mir der immer vergleichbare HW hat haben uns über mehrere Jahre schon mehrfach an verschiedenen Linuxdistros versucht und haben leider immer sehr schnell Probleme entdeckt, welche nicht besonders vorteilhaft waren.


Aber um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, ich kannte Mixer auch nicht und gehe auch nicht so recht die Notwendigkeit für Twitch.
Und überhaupt habe ich nicht viel für das ganze neumodische Social Media Schnickschnack und die vielen zumeist Selbstdarsteller übrig.


----------



## Schalkmund (4. August 2019)

26K Zuschauer sind für den zweiten Tag ja nicht schlecht, wenn es weiter so gut läuft dann hat er am Ende des Monats noch über Tausend Viewer.


----------



## Siriuz (4. August 2019)

Was für ein dummes Linux Gespräch. Kaum jemand nutzt Linux. Keine Ahnung.

Mixer kannte ich bis heute auch nicht. Und ja, ich komme aus der "Streamer" Szene. Hat wohl seine Gründe. Das Geld liegt nicht bei euch 35-40+ sondern bei den kleinen Kids, die ihr Taschengeld verballern.


----------



## Schalkmund (4. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Mixer kannte ich bis heute auch nicht. Und ja, ich komme aus der "Streamer" Szene. Hat wohl seine Gründe. Das Geld liegt nicht bei euch 35-40+ sondern bei den kleinen Kids, die ihr Taschengeld verballern.


Ich bezweifel, dass es Kinder sind die mal eben mehrere hundert oder tausende $/€ an einen Streamer von ihrem Taschengeld spenden. Und Kinder haben i.d.R. auch keinen Amazon Prime Account die dürfen vielleicht Papas kostenlosen Prime Twitch Sub an ihren Liebling vergeben, wenn der Papa damit eh nichts macht. 
Klar die Gruppe um die 40 ist vermutlich eher raus was das finanzieren von Streamern angeht, der Löwenanteil dürfte wohl von den 18 bis Mitte 30 Jährigen kommen  die 55% der Twitch-Nutzer ausmachen (18 - 49 Jährige 73% ). Sprich für die Gruppe der Kids und 50+ Menschen bleiben noch 27%.... die einkommensschwachen Kinder dürften vermutlich eher nicht die Haupt-Finanziers von Twitch sein.


----------



## Siriuz (4. August 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel, dass es Kinder sind die mal eben mehrere hundert oder tausende $/€ an einen Streamer von ihrem Taschengeld spenden. Und Kinder haben i.d.R. auch keinen Amazon Prime Account die dürfen vielleicht Papas kostenlosen Prime Twitch Sub an ihren Liebling vergeben, wenn der Papa damit eh nichts macht.
> Klar die Gruppe um die 40 ist vermutlich eher raus was das finanzieren von Streamern angeht, der Löwenanteil dürfte wohl von den 18 bis Mitte 30 Jährigen kommen  die 55% der Twitch-Nutzer ausmachen (18 - 49 Jährige 73% ). Sprich für die Gruppe der Kids und 50+ Menschen bleiben noch 27%.... die einkommensschwachen Kinder dürften vermutlich eher nicht die Haupt-Finanziers von Twitch sein.



Doch. Genau diese Zielgruppe ist das. 12-16 Jährige sind das. Meine speziell Fortnite.


----------



## 1xok (4. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Was für ein dummes Linux Gespräch. Kaum jemand nutzt Linux. Keine Ahnung.



Na ja, Du nutzt es täglich, auch wenn Du es nicht bemerkst. Und spätestens mit dem Streaming geht alles in die Richtung. Auch Microsoft wird in 10 Jahren keinen XBox-Cluster für sein Streaming-Angebot mehr betreiben. Das skaliert einfach nicht. 

Ich persönlich finde das Thema Linux wesentlich interessanter als der übliche Kram der hier so hoch-gejazzed wird. Der spielt nämlich in 10 Jahren keinerlei Rolle mehr. Ninja inklusive.

Dass Leute sich von Linux angegriffen fühlen, finde ich witzig. Ignoriert es doch einfach, wenn euch Technik nicht interessiert. Linux nimmt euch nichts weg. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es verrichtet im Hintergrund seine Dienste.


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Was für ein dummes Linux Gespräch. Kaum jemand nutzt Linux. Keine Ahnung.


Glückwunsch, du bist kaum jemand. Denn du nutzt jeden Tag Linux, direkt oder indirekt. Sogar als du diesen Beitrag geschrieben hast.


----------



## Schalkmund (4. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Doch. Genau diese Zielgruppe ist das. 12-16 Jährige sind das. Meine speziell Fortnite.


Auch da sieht es zahlenmäßig ähnlich wie bei den Twitch-Statistiken aus. Die Gruppe der 12 - 16 Jährigen ist nicht die größte Gruppe der Fortnite Spieler, auch wenn man oft den Eindruck hat. Die Fortnite-Spielergruppe der Achtzehnjährigen - bis Mittdreißiger, die auch das Geld haben Streamer mit durchzufüttern, ist deutlich größer.


----------



## 1xok (4. August 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Leider kommt gerade aus den Linux Lager immer wieder eine Art Hochnäsiger "Elite" Kontext gegenüber MS Benutzer.



Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich erlebe das oft andersherum und wie man in den Wald hineinruft ...

Ansonsten: Viele gehen gehen mit einer falschen Erwartungshaltung an die Sache heran. 

Wenn Du willst, dass Deine Spiele möglichst reibungslos laufen und Du möglichst wenig Aufwand mit dem Betriebssystem dabei hast, Du aber gleichzeitig trotzdem noch einen PC benötigst, dann bist Du mit Windows wahrscheinlich deutlich besser beraten, insbesondere wenn Du es bisher überwiegend genutzt hast.

Ich persönlich weiß warum ich Linux auf dem Desktop nutze. Und das sind eben persönliche Gründe. Für mich funktioniert Windows halt einfach nicht. 

Der Ton in den Linux Support Foren/Listen ist bisweilen rau. Und wenn man dann auch noch vorwurfsvoll daher kommt, wird er i.d.R. nicht freundlicher. Der Punkt ist halt einfach, dass die Leute Dir dort in ihrer Freizeit helfen. Und das tun sie natürlich zu ihren Konditionen. Damit muss man klar kommen. Und vieles funktioniert halt einfach nicht so wie man sich das denkt, weil es ein komplexes System ist. Trotzdem hat sich die Benutzerfreundlichkeit von Linux in den letzten 20 Jahren enorm verbessert. Die von Windows natürlich auch.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. August 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich erlebe das oft andersherum und wie man in den Wald hineinruft ...
> 
> Der Ton in den Linux Support Foren/Listen ist bisweilen rau. Und wenn man dann auch noch vorwurfsvoll daher kommt, wird er i.d.R. nicht freundlicher. Der Punkt ist halt einfach, dass die Leute Dir dort in ihrer Freizeit helfen. Und das tun sie natürlich zu ihren Konditionen.


Soweit so klar, jedoch sollte man als Minderheit die sich wünscht das sich das ändert nicht erwarten das so zu erreichen.

Ich meine damit nicht jemand der sich im Ton vergreift die andere Wange hinzuhalten !


----------



## chris74bs (4. August 2019)

nicht das mich Fortnite interessieren würde aber was zur Hölle ist Mixer für ne Plattform, noch nie gehört


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. August 2019)

Mixer wurde 2016 als Startup unter dem Namen Beam gegründet. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mixer_(website)


----------



## Siriuz (5. August 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Auch da sieht es zahlenmäßig ähnlich wie bei den Twitch-Statistiken aus. Die Gruppe der 12 - 16 Jährigen ist nicht die größte Gruppe der Fortnite Spieler, auch wenn man oft den Eindruck hat. Die Fortnite-Spielergruppe der Achtzehnjährigen - bis Mittdreißiger, die auch das Geld haben Streamer mit durchzufüttern, ist deutlich größer.



https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/alt...7-jahren-auf-fortnite-zu-spielen,3337731.html ()

Glaube offizielle Zahlen gibt es jetzt nicht. Auch die Weltmeisterschaft hat es gezeigt. Dort saßen fast nur Kinder. Ich komme aus dem League of Legends Bereich, habe täglich mit Streamern zu tun. Ich kannte Mixer echt nicht. 

An die LInux Jünger: Es ist mir egal, ob ich gerade "Linux" nutze. Linux wird zu 98% von ITlern oder etwas älteren Menschen genutzt.  Von meinen Bekannten nutzt einer Linux und der ist Informatiker. Das ist das gleiche hohle Gespräch wie "iOs vs. Android".


----------



## Schalkmund (5. August 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/alt...7-jahren-auf-fortnite-zu-spielen,3337731.html ()
> Glaube offizielle Zahlen gibt es jetzt nicht.


Das Problem an der JIM-Studie ist, dass sie nur auf Deutschland bezogen ist und es werden auch nur 1200 Teenager bis 19 Jahren befragt. Sprich die Studie weder international aussagekräftig noch sagt sie irgendetwas über das Spielverhalten aller Altersgruppen aus.  Die Studie im WSJ ist von SuperData Research, die sind spezialisiert auf den internationalen Spielemarkt und die gesamte Spielerschaft jeglichen Alters  und beziehen ihre Daten auch von Publishern, Entwicklern und Bezahldiensten.



Siriuz schrieb:


> Auch die Weltmeisterschaft hat es gezeigt.  Dort saßen fast nur Kinder.


Da hast du vielleicht in dem Moment nur eine sehr selektive Wahrnehmung gehabt. 
Natürlich ist die Anzahl der Kinder im Publikum bei einer Fortnite-Meisterschaft höher als auf anderen E-Sport Events. Aber schau dir doch mal das Video ab Minute 51 wo der DJ spielt und das Publikum gefilmt wird. Da sieht man mehr als genug Erwachsene.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2xG1Umugpxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## woerli (5. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Die Nokia Smartphones samt dem OS von MS gehören in der jeweiligen Preisklasse immer noch zum besten was es überhaupt gibt. Leider hat es mit dem Shop/Apps nicht ganz so geklappt weil es eben fast total ignoriert worden ist. Für einen dritten außerhalb von Apple und Android war dann wohl kein Platz mehr und für die Jugend war es wohl nicht Cool genug mit einem Handy von MS rumzulaufen, das war der Genickbruch. Sehr sehr Schade eigentlich.



Also ich gebe ja zu, ich hab die mobilen Windows-Handys gerne benutzt - bis Version 6.irgendwas. Also BEVOR Microsoft das bewährte System eingestampft hat und meinte, die Konkurrenz kopieren zu müssen. Da wurden auch ganz tolle "Anfangsfeatures" mit kopiert, wie plötzlich kein Copy&Paste mehr und noch paar andere sinnlose Verschlechterungen. Dazu noch diese hässlichen Kacheln...nein, dem trauer ich keine Sekunde nach. Die hatte was tolles und haben viele wichtige Funktionen geopfert, nur weil es die Konkurrenz anfangs auch nicht hatte, da kann man sich nur an den Kopf greifen.


----------

